# My First Time Momma Did Wonderfully in a Blizzard! I Have a Question



## nerissad (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello all, 

First time mommas are due. One kindled 4 this afternoon and another one I'm still waiting and checking on. I'm hoping the mother that kindled will have more babies through the night, as 4 is small for a NZ but they are plump babies in my opinion. 

I didn't handle the babies since its 25* F. I only lifted the nesting material to do a head count. They are really well covered and moving around apparently happy. Should I recheck the babies to see if their stomachs are wrinkled or full? Momma seems to be doing her job well so I'm not too concerned but she and I are first timers.


----------



## DianeS (Jan 19, 2012)

If it were me, I'd wait until morning, take the entire nestbox into the house, and check there. That will give you the warmpth you need to fully check everything and remove any soiled bedding or dead kits. You can check the stomachs then too. Then return the nestbox to mom's hutch.  After kindling at 4pm, there's no guarantee she'd feed that first night, so morning may be a more accurate time to check.


----------



## quiltnchik (Jan 20, 2012)

Since you seem to be where it's cold, I'd definitely consider switching out the metal nest box for a wooden one.  They're very easy and inexpensive to build, and the wood will help hold heat.  I imagine that metal is COLD, and I'd be concerned about the babies getting stuck to it.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Jan 26, 2012)

You can also line that metal nest box with cardboard to insulate it. I would take the nest box somewhere warm, remove the kits and count, check bellies, etc. This will allow you to clean out any dirty nest material, dead kits, placentas, etc. Tuck them back in and return to mom. Congrats on the Popples!


----------

